# Single in Exeter



## Roozul (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi  all,
Does anyone have experience of trying to get donor insemination as a single woman at Exeter?  Their leaflets/website all look very couple-centred and they seem to say that they prioritise couples where both partners agree to parent the child? 
thanks!


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Roozul and welcome.

sorry can't help with your question  - best to contact clinics and ask them directly what there status is, most clinics now do treat singles.

R x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Roozul - I originally started at Ocean suite in Plymouth - not sure if this is an option for you.... not to far from Exeter.  Their main issue was lack of sperm - but they are set up to receive it from places like European sperm bank.  I then moved to Scotland and found the traveling too difficult.
Give me a shout if you need any more info.... The girls on the southwest thread are really really nice and might be able to help too.
All the best honey and welcome
Big hugs mini x x


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello Roozul - Welcome to our area, afraid I cannot help with your question either (but most clinics do tend to appear couple focussed, this doesn't mean that they won't treat single women, just that their paperwork etc is catering to the majoirty - so definitely worth contacting them to find out for certain).

Some1

xx


----------

